# Any interest in pics from my "Ice road" hunt



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

I have freinds and do business in the native village of Nuiqsut, I try to get up 4-6 times a year. My last trip I had hoped to get close enough to a fox for a slingshot harvest but never managed to get in that close. I did harvest Ptarmagin with the sling shot and a caribou with a rifle. I manily used the "ice road" system as a jumping off point for walking hunts but my pard Isaac and I did do a 60 mile 6 hour snowmobile based hunt. Temp averaged around -25 with a 50 mph wind directly off the beaufort sea.....Nuiqsut is the top of the world!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful !!!

SMS


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very beautiful


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Actually I think the pics from my last snowmachine ride of the year are the best I have taken recently. Link too the family on line photo album for those, click "sets" to skip endless pics of my kid and dogs.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/spicegirl


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Sunset shot from the hunt


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Me.....the ice got thick enough that it started to tear my beard out by the roots. In another pic of my you can see that my lip is all contorted by the ice.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

My brother from another mother Isaac! We ran up the Coleville river about 30 miles. We used the side channles to get out of the wind and get a break from time to time, have a bit of coffee and something to eat. Food is key to staying warm! In fact I have adpoted native the habbit of eating the marrow or liver from caribou on site to regain the energy and warmth I lost while hunting in temps colder then -20.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

This is actually the Neckilik chanle of the colville river. We run this section out to the shore of the beaufort to fish in the summer. Winter fishing grounds are further inland. I hiked the channel about 3 miles and saw ptarmagin, fox and waaaaaay off in the distance musk oxen. It was like hunting under a wave that flash froze as it crested.....very cool!


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

My buddy Suvlu ice fishing on the Coleville. He also taught my then 5 year old son too skin a caribou.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

This is what much of the far north looks like when the sun finnaly returns in the "spring".


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice photos! Reminds me of my time living east of Edmonton, Alberta. We had lots of days below -40 ... seriously nasty. The worst was somewhere below -55 ... the thermometer dropped all the way into the bulb, so I did not know how cold it was. Had an old Dodge 318 V8 truck with a block heater on both sides. Drove it into my unheated garage, plugged in both heaters, and threw a tarp over the hood. Next morning the oil was congealed! Had to start a charcoal fire in a BarBQ pan and slide it underneath the oil pan to thaw it out enough to start. I am intimately familiar with that ice beard! I did not mind it so much, because once it froze over, it helped to keep my skin warm. I do NOT miss that weather!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Fantastic pics, but I think I will stay here. LOL


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow Rick, awesome pics, quite an experience! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Man that looks cold, never experienced that sort of temp before - living in Oz we tend to get the opposite!! Good pics - thanks.


----------



## 223fan (Apr 28, 2013)

Great pics sounds like you had a good time. I can't even imagine those kinds of temps.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Great pics man, thanks for sharing...


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks all!

Charles
Coldest I have seen is -62 in dead horse. I have used, charcoal, a salamander style heater and a tarp and exhaust from a dozer too get equipment warm enough to start. Folks should see what happens to there craftsmen tools at those temps!!!! below -30 you can make coffee snow! I flash froze my sock to the inside of my boots once when I foolishly put hand warmers in the bottom of my sleeping bag next too notoriuosly sweety feet.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Haha. I know what you speak of. Trucked in that kinda stuff most of my life.

Have a brother living in Glen Allen AK.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Glen Allen gets COLD!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I am really jealous of those pics. WOW, I have been trying to move up there, but every chance I get... It eludes me. Hopefully I can get the chance to move up there, to enjoy the beauty that state has


----------

